# Love Letters from your Food Delivery Driver



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is a great thread on the Washington DC forum called "Love Letters to Pax". It was started several years ago and it still keeps going today. If you've never seen it you should take a look sometime: Love letters to pax .

Over the weekend a customer inspired me to want to write her a letter. Food delivery customers or restaurant staff don't really fit that thread so I think we need the same outlet as pax drivers have.

A special Thank You to Bridgette (AKA Karen) for the inspiration.


Dear Bridgette,

Thank you so much for those very kind words and expletives that you yelled to me on Saturday Night. It is a rare opportunity for a live discussion and feedback when someone is so angry they come flying out the door upon my arrival.

I appreciate you want your dinner in a "timely manner" and that it's "unacceptable" to wait so long for your food. I would like to point out to you that it is a very busy Saturday Night and us drivers have no control over what the "Original ETA" that is given to you by GrubHub is.

Furthermore, when I pointed out to you that your delivery actually arrived three minutes ahead of your promised "Original ETA" was it really necessary for you to call me a "F'ing smart ass" and inform me you'll be reporting me to GrubHub for being "rude"? No Bridgette, I assure you I am not the worst delivery driver you have ever met, but thank you for assigning that designation to me.

Lastly, I would like to take this opportunity to reiterate what I told you about putting "Special Food Preparation" instructions in the "Delivery Instructions" for the driver. It is not my job to "inform the Chef" on the proper way to cook your Prime Rib. In fact, as I told you even if I wanted (which I will not) to go over your order with the Chef, we do not see the "Delivery Instructions" until we've picked up the food and are leaving the restaurant.

Thank you for the flurry of names you called me, some of them I haven't been called in a while. It was especially very "classy" when you told me that "you'll have my job". I'm sorry (not) for laughing at you when you said that. By the way, calling me an" F'ing wise ass" finished our discussion off nicely.

With kind regards,
Seamus


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> There is a great thread on the Washington DC forum called "Love Letters to Pax". It was started several years ago and it still keeps going today. If you've never seen it you should take a look sometime: Love letters to pax .
> 
> Over the weekend a customer inspired me to want to write her a letter. Food delivery customers or restaurant staff don't really fit that thread so I think we need the same outlet as pax drivers have.
> 
> ...


Finally, someone figured you out!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah. I don't know why the food instructions end up in the delivery instructions, so you don't even see it until you are at the house.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Bridgett/Karen sounds like a very lovely woman. Any man would be happy to spend time with her. I can just imagine sitting by the fireplace with her and a nice bottle of wine. One can only dream of where things might lead. 
I completely understand why you might have a little crush on her. 💕


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Whenever somebody calls me a "smart ass", I always reply by saying, "I'm sorry. Were you expecting a stupid ass? I can put a word in with management so that you will be accommodated next time."


----------

